# Router Lathe



## Chuck Key (Jul 12, 2006)

This one is a version of the router lathe described in the book Router Magic by Bill Hylton.  Just got it together yesterday and started learning to use it today.  Already have some changes planned and would be interested in any suggestion for changes or improvements from our group as well.

The last picture shows the smallest and largest pitch I am able to get with the gears I have been able to find.  I made the long pitch blank as a result of discussion in the penturners chat last night.  It is actually 5 flats that are twisted the length of the stock.  I may try a pen something like the one discussed in the chat based on the results of this test.

Here are a couple of photos:


<center>



























 </center>


Chuckie


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 12, 2006)

Kudo's Chuckie, that is exactly what I wanted to do. 
Beat me to the punch. [] 
Are the sides flat, they look  a little fluted?
Great job on the home made jigs. Are those sprockets from Bruce Boone's bike []


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jul 12, 2006)

Can you (or Anthony)do a tapered spiral? I have an idea that I would like to experiment with.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 12, 2006)

That's awesome Chuckie!  Way to go!


----------



## dfurlano (Jul 12, 2006)

nice!


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job Chuckie. It looks like that router/lathe is built on a mini lathe. From what you've done so far it looks like you well on you way to make that Visconti Devine Proportion pen not so devine. I've had that pen bouncing around my empty head since I first saw it awhile back. I too played with that flat spiral using my little stand alone MillLathe...but you are ahead of me...and you had to first build the machine to do it. It will be interested to see what we "penturners" do with this "flat spiral" inspiration.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Chuck Key (Jul 12, 2006)

Anthony:

 Are the sides flat, they look a little fluted?

I used a straight bit cutting in from the side so they are flat from at least one view.  They do look fluted from another view.  

 Great job on the home made jigs. Are those sprockets from Bruce   Boone's bike 

I believe the sprocket are from Bruce's bike.  I got a whole hand full for $1 at the used bike parts shop although they do not appear to be titanium[]

Kevin:

 Can you (or Anthony)do a tapered spiral?

It will do limited tapered spirials depending on the width and length needed.  However, at this point I would perfer to practice on my odds and ends rather than runining you stuff[]

Don:

 It looks like that router/lathe is built on a mini lathe

Yes, it is attached to the mini lathe at two point on the bed much like the banjo is attached.  Just a cross piece with a bolt and anchor attached under the bed.

I to have thought about the long spirial for quite some time but was limited by the pitch I could get out of my metal lathe.  The pitch shown is about 5.75 inches but I believe I can get at least an additional two inches maybe more with a larger sprocket.

Any suggestion on how to get rid of the flute?


----------



## JimGo (Jul 12, 2006)

So, when are you going to start selling these as kits for us lazy people?


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br /> Any suggestion on how to get rid of the flute?



Whhhyyyyy, I think the flute looks great.
Are you cutting it with the router bit off to the side?
That should give you the flat cut. (edit) Duh I just read you did cut it from the side.

Kevin, I have done tapered rope cuts & tapered flats, but it will be several months before I can catch up to Chuckie on the tapered spiral flats. He has more time than me right now []


----------



## scubaman (Jul 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />I used a straight bit cutting in from the side so they are flat from at least one view.  They do look fluted from another view.
> 
> Any suggestion on how to get rid of the flute?


I think flute is not the right word.  When you make a cut like you did, the surface will look concave, unless the bit is perpendicular to the direction of travel on the workpiece.  Don't know how to say this better ;-)  You'd have to tilt your router, raising the headstock edge


----------



## Chuck Key (Jul 13, 2006)

Thought so, back to the drawing board.



> _Originally posted by scubaman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Key (Jul 13, 2006)

I am not sure this version is a direct fit for other than the Merc.  For example do the Turncrafter and Jet have a 1x8 left hand thread on the left side of the head stock spindle?

Chuckie



> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />So, when are you going to start selling these as kits for us lazy people?


----------



## johncrane (Jul 13, 2006)

great job Chuckie your pens will be magic when you work it all out. you could make some nice walking sticks too. good luck mate and well done


----------



## ilikewood (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey that is cool.  I have been doing this to turn perfect dowels for a while.  I turn the lathe on and the router and cut at the same time.  Real quick easy way to make dowels.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />For example do the Turncrafter and Jet have a 1x8 left hand thread on the left side of the head stock spindle?



I know my Turncrafter Pro is threaded (my handwheel keeps coming free, and I keep forgetting to tighten the set-screw...stupid allen screws), but I'm not sure the exact size.  I'll try to get out to my shop and measure it if no one else is able to supply the measurements.  I'll also try to note (if my mind can get wrapped around it) whether it's left-hand or right-hand threaded.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow, guess I'll have to look for that book.  Looks like a nice set-up, and appears it'll make fairly tight spirals.  Wonder if it'll work on a smaller lathe---could try to set one up on my lil ol' Grizzly.  Sure would beat the ol' rasp!!  Anyway, Anthony---if you're getting tired of the ol' Legacy---I can send you my address good buddy!!    []


----------



## bob393 (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow way to go!!
I wish I could build things like that.


----------

